# FOUR New Mods!



## Lorian

Exciting changes here at UK-M today.. :laugh:

I am keen to ensure that UK-M remains a friendly supportive place whilst being an excellent resource of shared knowledge.

With that in mind I'm pleased to announce that we've made the biggest changes to the Mod team for half a decade.. The revised line-up welcomes 4 new members who have been been promoted to Moderator status - *Magic Torch*, *mars1960*, *Dtlv74* and *defdaz*.

I hope everyone agrees that these 4 guys are a valuable addition to the board and trusts that they will help keep it on the right track for the future.

The full Mod Team now comprises of:

DB

defdaz

Dtlv74

hackskii

Jimmy

Magic Torch

mars1960

Pscarb

Robsta

Tinytom

L


----------



## Suprakill4

Well done lads.


----------



## Big Dawg

Lorian said:


> Exciting changes here at UK-M today.. :laugh:
> 
> I am keen to ensure that UK-M remains a friendly supportive place whilst being an excellent resource of shared knowledge.
> 
> With that in mind I'm pleased to announce that we've made the biggest changes to the Mod team for half a decade.. The revised line-up welcomes 4 new members who have been been promoted to Moderator status - *Magic Torch*, *mars1960*, *Dtlv74* and *defdaz*.
> 
> I hope everyone agrees that these 4 guys are a valuable addition to the board and trusts that they will help keep it on the right track for the future.
> 
> The full Mod Team now comprises of:
> 
> DB
> 
> defdaz
> 
> Dtlv74
> 
> hackskii
> 
> Jimmy
> 
> Magic Torch
> 
> mars1960
> 
> Pscarb
> 
> Robsta
> 
> Tinytom
> 
> L


Looks like a bit of a sausage-fest mate lol! Why ain't the poonie being represented?


----------



## Hera

Brilliant. Good team IMO


----------



## Milky

AlasTTTair said:


> Looks like a bit of a sausage-fest mate lol! Why ain't the poonie being represented?


There are hardly any on here anymore mate.


----------



## Lorian

gemilky69 said:


> There are hardly any on here anymore mate.


Correct. Hopefully that will change in the future.

L


----------



## Craig660

Not heard of the last two, but then im not on here as much as i used to be anymore coz of a new job!


----------



## aka

great


----------



## Milky

Lorian said:


> Correct. Hopefully that will change in the future.
> 
> L


Yeah fingers crossed....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I've obviously been overlooked...


----------



## Milky

JPaycheck said:


> I've obviously been overlooked...


What you doing on this thread it has no gay over tones or Pelayo involvement !!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Damn got me there!

Although the MOD position is a position of power, I like control!.....with women....not men......honest.


----------



## m575

Bizzle is gonna be pi55ed!!! Haha


----------



## SoulXedge

well done to the 4 of use guys!


----------



## Críostóir

congrats guys


----------



## Ironclad

Do new mods get a cake or m & s vouchers when they crack out their virgin ban hammer?


----------



## Magic Torch

I didn't know who the other three guys were but I am pleased, and happy to be amongst a good bunch.

Just prepping my meals so will post properly tomorrow but I hope I can add value to the team and keep uk-m a strong friendly board. A lot of my knowledge has been gained on the board and in person by people I have met through here so I hope I can give a little back.

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## hilly

good choices all round


----------



## Raptor

Good choices :thumbup1: although i notice there are still no black moderators :confused1:

bizzle aint gonna be happy about this :lol:


----------



## Ninja

good choices :thumb: and true about Bizzle:lol:


----------



## Fullhouse

Great so just 4 more chances of getting told off :thumbup1: , well done guys enjoy the position as they don't come along often. Good luck


----------



## Hardc0re

Congratulations guys


----------



## apple

well done you guys ....


----------



## apple

being seroius .good pick of memebers to make mods and am sure they will be a good adition to the mod team..


----------



## NOMNOM89

havnt seen the last two but well done guys all the best


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

congrats to the new mods, take it easy on the bans hehe


----------



## evad

to be honest i have not heard of three of the people on the list, i won't name names but fair play for taking on a load of grief for free


----------



## Smitch

milner575 said:


> Bizzle is gonna be pi55ed!!! Haha


He can still be the token brother though.


----------



## m575

Smitch said:


> He can still be the token brother though.


you just know he's gonna pull the racism card :lol:


----------



## PHHead

Don't know the new members but congrats Mars & Magic Torch!


----------



## Smitch

milner575 said:


> you just know he's gonna pull the racism card :lol:


He got ruled out for having fatceps, it's not a white supremacy thing or anything. :laugh:


----------



## m575

Smitch said:


> He got ruled out for having fatceps, it's not a white supremacy thing or anything. :laugh:


haha im still waiting on the gary coleman pics.......


----------



## Paulieb

Some good choices there well done Jaime and Mars


----------



## Matt090

well thats 4 more people we cant give $hit to now :/ !

 well done guys.


----------



## MissBC

Lorian said:


> Correct. Hopefully that will change in the future.
> 
> L


Only the best ones are left 

dont know some of the names though.... Magic gets my vote


----------



## Glassback

I should have been appointed as Director of Comedy... official letter of complaint in the post...


----------



## stevo99

some great choices of very knowledgeable mods


----------



## defdaz

Cheers guys! If you spend most of your time in General Convo then you probably won't have heard of me or dltv


----------



## MRSTRONG

well done new mods .


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Welldone guys always seem to post good stuff from what I've seen.

Lorian can you reply to my PM please? Thanks


----------



## mal

I think there should be a "gen convo" mod,assigned solely to that section,

to keep all the nutters in check.


----------



## Hampy71

Lorian said:


> Exciting changes here at UK-M today.. :laugh:
> 
> I am keen to ensure that UK-M remains a friendly supportive place whilst being an excellent resource of shared knowledge.
> 
> With that in mind I'm pleased to announce that we've made the biggest changes to the Mod team for half a decade.. The revised line-up welcomes 4 new members who have been been promoted to Moderator status - *Magic Torch*, *mars1960*, *Dtlv74* and *defdaz*.
> 
> I hope everyone agrees that these 4 guys are a valuable addition to the board and trusts that they will help keep it on the right track for the future.
> 
> The full Mod Team now comprises of:
> 
> DB
> 
> defdaz
> 
> Dtlv74
> 
> hackskii
> 
> Jimmy
> 
> Magic Torch
> 
> mars1960
> 
> Pscarb
> 
> Robsta
> 
> Tinytom
> 
> L


Looks like a prison football team line up!


----------



## xpower

Great selection of mods IMO.

Well done guys


----------



## Simon01

Well done guys


----------



## Harry1436114491

Congrats to all four of you guys, and about time to to Jamie and Mars well deserved for sure.


----------



## WestinGourmet

Well done guys


----------



## Cabin.Fever.

What does the uk-m team look for in individual moderators? Is it experience in certain areas etc.. (no I'm not angling it's a query I've had for a while from other forums).


----------



## Cliff

Good choice with Dtlv74.

This guy knows his sh*t.


----------



## defdaz

Cabin.Fever. said:


> What does the uk-m team look for in individual moderators? Is it experience in certain areas etc.. (no I'm not angling it's a query I've had for a while from other forums).


They need to be hung like a donkey, rich, amazing looking and in possession of a massive and perfect physique. :lol: I wish.

I've got 24 years weight training experience combined with a degree in Nutrition, Physiology & Biochemistry.


----------



## Cabin.Fever.

defdaz said:


> I've got 24 years weight training experience combined with a degree in Nutrition, Physiology & Biochemistry.


Cool, thats what I mean. On another forum I know of a mod who was made moderator because he bought the owners car. Lol wut?


----------



## m575

mal said:


> I think there should be a "gen convo" mod,assigned solely to that section,
> 
> to keep all the nutters in check.


milky gets my vote :lol:


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Lor would it not be fair to have a female mod, Katy 4 example, well done to the new mods


----------



## vlb

bout time mars got modded, bit late i think though as he has opened TM


----------



## Galtonator

well done all


----------



## Hera

Andrew Jacks said:


> Lor would it not be fair to have a female mod, Katy 4 example, well done to the new mods


 :blush:

Assuming you meant me? As flattering as that is and as much as I'd like that, I don't have expertise in body building


----------



## Mars

Katy said:


> :blush:
> 
> Assuming you meant me? As flattering as that is and as much as I'd like that,* I don't have expertise in body building*


Me neither, i'm just an object of desire too :lol: .


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Katy it was directed at you, as I feel females offer a balanced perspective, I do not believe the forums should be directed just at male bodybuilders and reading the forums I have found your comment very judicial and have added value. Perhaps the biggest problem this forum has is being modded by bodybuilders but directed at a much wider audience, it needs people outside the bodybuilding circle to add balance


----------



## kernowgee

Agree:thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy

good choices!

all know there stuff


----------



## Magic Torch

Andrew Jacks said:


> Katy it was directed at you, as I feel females offer a balanced perspective, I do not believe the forums should be directed just at male bodybuilders and reading the forums I have found your comment very judicial and have added value. Perhaps the biggest problem this forum has is being modded by bodybuilders but directed at a much wider audience, it needs people outside the bodybuilding circle to add balance


To be fair what has that got to do with moderation? Katy still adds value to the forum by contributing to threads, agreed we need more 'Katy's' but the moderators job is to keep the forum friendly and welcoming. Content doesn't change by having a female mod, but by having more female members. This is something Lorian is trying to keep an eye on by having more mods to police and enforce posts.

Its not just a mod's job though, if users play an active part in reporting posts that they think are not appropriate we can make the forum more welcoming for everyone.

BUT this is a bodybuilding board, most of the posts are in the steriod or training sections, these are the areas that users need the most information and advice.


----------



## kernowgee

hmm - where does it say this forum is just for body builders, muscles are not exclusive to BBers


----------



## illegaldanish

Congratulations guys


----------



## Lorian

I have nothing against having female Mods.

Historically most female members are very active for a year or so and then drift away.. which makes it hard to have confidence in making a long-term selection.

I also want to avoid having potential 'relationship issues' within the Mod team which unfortunatley rules out several other choices.

L


----------



## defdaz

kernowgee said:


> hmm - where does it say this forum is just for body builders, muscles are not exclusive to BBers


On the home page:

*UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum*

*
*

*
Welcome to the UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum.*

*
*

:lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

kernowgee said:


> hmm - where does it say this forum is just for body builders, muscles are not exclusive to BBers


On the home page mate:



Not that its JUST for bodybuilders but to be honest building muscle is kinda building your body.....


----------



## Magic Torch

defdaz said:


> On the home page:
> 
> *UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Welcome to the UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> :lol:


Damn you beat me to it! I had a screen shot and everything!


----------



## defdaz

PMSL  Points for the screen shot though :thumb:


----------



## Andrew Jacks

Lorian said:


> I have nothing against having female Mods.
> 
> Historically most female members are very active for a year or so and then drift away.. which makes it hard to have confidence in making a long-term selection.
> 
> I also want to avoid having potential 'relationship issues' within the Mod team which unfortunatley rules out several other choices.
> 
> L


Thanks lorian - I just feel Katy adds to what I feel you are seeking, she seems to add reason when we males fight over stupid tests, simple question no big deal, sorry to break ranks


----------



## dtlv

Thanks for the warm welcome to the mod team everyone... even from those who don't have a clue who I am (if you've no idea, just think of me as the cool one!  :lol: ).

I'm just happy I pipped Brizzle to the role


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Lorian said:


> I have nothing against having female Mods.
> 
> Historically most female members are very active for a year or so and then drift away.. which makes it hard to have confidence in making a long-term selection.
> 
> I also want to avoid having potential 'relationship issues' within the Mod team which unfortunatley rules out several other choices.
> 
> L


lol....

Good guys though... :thumbup1:


----------



## DB

Lorian said:


> Exciting changes here at UK-M today.. :laugh:
> 
> I am keen to ensure that UK-M remains a friendly supportive place whilst being an excellent resource of shared knowledge.
> 
> With that in mind I'm pleased to announce that we've made the biggest changes to the Mod team for half a decade.. The revised line-up welcomes 4 new members who have been been promoted to Moderator status - *Magic Torch*, *mars1960*, *Dtlv74* and *defdaz*.
> 
> I hope everyone agrees that these 4 guys are a valuable addition to the board and trusts that they will help keep it on the right track for the future.
> 
> The full Mod Team now comprises of:
> 
> DB
> 
> defdaz
> 
> Dtlv74
> 
> hackskii
> 
> Jimmy
> 
> Magic Torch
> 
> mars1960
> 
> Pscarb
> 
> Robsta
> 
> Tinytom
> 
> L


How interesting, the order is not only *alpha*betical it also represents knowledge and looks  ohhh maybe height too :lol:


----------



## defdaz

PMSL!!! :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood




----------

